

C++ or ++C? - NAFV_P

The C++ programming language returns a copy of its value (C), then increments itself. Therefore a program written in C++ returns C code. You might as well write C. Any thoughts?
======
necavi
If I remember correctly, originally that's what it did, a C++ program was
compiled to C, then compiled to binary.

